# New PID delivered early.



## hooked on smoke (Jul 31, 2020)

Thanks Auber.
My new Pid was scheduled to arrive on Monday.
Nice surprise, it was delivered today.
I know what I'm doing tomorrow.
Mes40 gen 1 rewire and replace the element connectors with new hi temp. replacements.
I'm excited but nervous. May need some support from the experts, if you wouldn't mind helping if need be.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 31, 2020)

Awesome . You're  going to love it .


----------



## Danabw (Aug 1, 2020)

Is that this one?






						WIFI Electric Smoker Controller, 1800 Watts [AW-1520H] - $219.99 : Auber Instruments, Inc., Temperature control solutions for home and industry
					

Auber Instruments, Inc. WIFI Electric Smoker Controller, 1800 Watts [AW-1520H] - Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Holiday sale ends on 1/1/2023! This plug-and-play PID controller regulates the temperature of the electric smokers, such as Smokin-it®, Smokin Tex and Masterbuilt Smoker. This...



					www.auberins.com
				




I was going to ask if anyone is using it. I'd like to order one for my MES30, but wanted to hear some feedback from anyone that's used it. 

 chopsaw
 - do you have one?


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 1, 2020)

Danabw said:


> Is that this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the 1510 elpm . I love it . That one you show has more features . Here's a link to a member that has one like that . Hmm , looks like it might not be the exact model .





						Auber WS-1510H-W first impressions
					

Today I finished an overnight smoke on 20 lbs of bone in pork shoulders, first run with the Auber. Overall I like it, with a couple caveats so far.  1. I cannot get the alarm feature on the app to work. The controller sounds, but the app gives zero notification. Hopefully that can be fixed short...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 1, 2020)

You will definitely love it! I think I have the same one as 

 chopsaw
  has, use it in my mes 30 analog.  It really helped get rid of temp swings.

Good luck and enjoy 
Ryan


----------



## Danabw (Aug 1, 2020)

hooked on smoke
 - looking forward to hearing how it goes with you. The one thing I've seen from other posts here and on the app store is the Auber app that you use with the PID over Wi-Fi cannot give alarms unless you have the app open and the screen on. Seems to make the app pretty much useless in terms of getting alarms from its probes. The app does Looks like it makes it much easier to complete all the settings to control the PID.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Aug 1, 2020)

Well, we are rewired, hi temp connected and ready to go. It was much easier than I anticipated. I was done in less than an hour.
I did a basic run at 160 then 225. And I'm a happy guy. I should have done this a long time ago.
Held Temps tight for a while. This is great!
I will have to figure out how to program the cycling program. I did see a while back that someone posted a step by step button pushing tutorial to set up variable temps at timed intervals.. I'll try to find it.

Thanks for all the support and educational shares.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 1, 2020)

hooked on smoke said:


> Well, we are rewired, hi temp connected and ready to go. It was much easier than I anticipated. I was done in less than an hour.
> I did a basic run at 160 then 225. And I'm a happy guy. I should have done this a long time ago.
> Held Temps tight for a while. This is great!
> I will have to figure out how to program the cycling program. I did see a while back that someone posted a step by step button pushing tutorial to set up variable temps at timed intervals.. I'll try to find it.
> ...



Welcome to the club 

 hooked on smoke
 !
Its crazy how uncertain about this whole thing you can be then once you see it in action its exactly as you said "I should have done this a long time ago" hahahahha.

You are gonna love it!!
Also, my phone (an android phone) is/can be set so that when plugged in the app that is going will keep the phone on.  This may be the way you use your alarms if the app needs to be up the whole time.
You have other thermometers so not a big issue and during the day who wants their phone to be away form them BUT think about overnight smokes.  That may be when having/setting this kinda of phone behavior up may make the most sense :)

Let us know how it all turns out! :)


----------

